# prefer something to something else



## cyaxares_died

I prefer Turkish is: Türkçeyi tercih ediyorum.

But how do you say 'I prefer Turkish to Russian'?


----------



## dawar

Türkçeyi rusçaya tercih ediyorum


----------



## dawar

Prefer something to something else : Birşeyi başka birşeye tercih etmek


----------



## Rallino

A simplest formula would be:

To prefer X to Z = X *'(y)i* *Z* '(y)e** tercih etmek.

**: accusative*
**: dative*


----------



## cyaxares_died

I take it the syntactical order is fixed and I can only say

Türkçeyi rusçaya tercih ediyorum 		

but not

rusçaya türkçeyi tercih ediyorum


----------



## Rallino

Yeah that's right, because you're stressing that you prefer *türkçe* over something else. We try to put the thing which we stress, to the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## lepanto

We can use also as verb like futbol oynamayı müzik dinlemeye tercih ederim (instead of listening to music i prefer to play futbool


----------



## hudaa

lepanto said:


> We can use also as verb like futbol oynamayı müzik dinlemeye tercih ederim (instead of listening to music i prefer to play futbool


hello lepanto, what if I say mutsuz olup uyumamayı kaplsiz olup uyumayı tercih ederim is that correct ?


----------



## shafaq

hudaa said:


> hello lepanto, what if I say mutsuz olup uyumamayı kaplsiz olup uyumayı tercih ederim is that correct ?


Mutsuz olup uyumamayı, kalpsiz olup uyumaya tercih ederim.
A bit better version is:
Mutsuz olup uyumamayı, kalpsiz ol*arak* uyumaya tercih ederim.


----------



## hudaa

shafaq said:


> Mutsuz olup uyumamayı, kalpsiz olup uyumaya tercih ederim.
> A bit better version is:
> Mutsuz olup uyumamayı, kalpsiz ol*arak* uyumaya tercih ederim.


Ah yes çok teşekkür ederim ☺


----------

